# PUBLIC APOLOGY



## RAdams (Jun 2, 2010)

I owe the fine people of IAP an apology.

I recently posted a thread in the individual classifieds trying to sell off all of my turning tools and supplies. I posted a similar thread a while back while fighting with my wife. I thought long and hard before i posted the ad that i posted this time, and thought i was prepared. I was wrong. 
I cannot part with something that has become such a big part of my life. I sold off my woodshop once before out of neccisity (sp), and it almost killed me. I have had countless hobbies, and turning is the only one that has absolutely stuck. I gave up building models for turning, and i have consistently built models since i was like 12. I have a shelf of models and accossories I havent touched in 4 years... (PS, I started turning 4 years ago!!)
Anyway,,, I apologize to everyone at IAP for posting a bogus ad. Nobody paid me any money, and i promised mo merchandise to anyone. I simply can't sell my stuff. 
If the mods need to reprimand me for this, i understand... 

thanks for reading, and i am truely sorry for the problems i have caused here on this site. I had alot of fun with the behind the scenes practical jokes, and have made alot of awesome friends, and probably a few awesome enemies. My email is out there floating around if i get booted and anyone wants to contact me, or if i dont reply to any pm's from here... 
Be good Y'all, Or at least good at it!


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jun 2, 2010)

This is one of the few addictions i am glad you are sticking to! Let me be the first to say good luck and may everything in your life fall smoothly into place.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 2, 2010)

So is the modeling stuff for sale?:biggrin:

Kidding!:wink:


----------



## cnccutter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ron I'm glade your sticking with it. we all need something to do that makes us smile at the end of the day. 

as far as trouble here at IAP, ... you let your heart do the talking yesterday, but today let your head do the thinking. I doubt that anyone will hold it against you

happy turning
Erik


----------



## gketell (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm very glad to read this.  I was deeply saddened when I saw your ad because after reading your posts here for so long I knew that it is something that would not be right for you.   Glad you came to your senses!


----------



## jaeger (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm glad you are sticking with turning. You have contributed a lot and are always willing to help out when you can. I doubt if anybody that showed interest in your tools will be disappointed. You probably helped them at some point or at least amused them with your input. Like you said, nobody is out any dollars.


----------



## seawolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Turn buddy turn. We like you here and have learned many things. I have laughed a lot due to some of your posts.
Mark


----------



## SteveG (Jun 2, 2010)

I am glad you rethought this, and are staying in the game, so to speak.  Your enthusiasm for turning pens and all that goes with it is nice to observe.  I hope the underlying situation will work itself out.  Best to ya!
Steve Guzy


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 2, 2010)

There is no need for any type of reprimand.  No rules were violated.  You posted an ad and then changed your mind.  No problem with that as long as it does not become a habit!  Glad to see you changed your mind but hope you did not change your mind about getting back in the flooring field.  I know first hand that construction sucks right now but flooring has to be a more reliable income than pen making!

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Moderator


----------



## el_d (Jun 2, 2010)

Dont give up the turning, Its a means for you to make some money during hard times. Just go kitless.

Now the smoking$$$, Thats something to give up Ron.:wink:


----------



## Kalai (Jun 2, 2010)

Hay man, keep turning it will keep you sane in this insane world.  I have been turning for over 27 years and I have not gotten dizzy yet 
Aloha.

Chris


----------



## Papa mark (Jun 2, 2010)

I had sent you a PM yesterday and was interested in some of the stuff but I am really interested in you being able to stay with the group and offer some of your thoughts and insites. Glad to have you back.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 2, 2010)

If nothing else, you provide the site with some good humor from time to time.  Was going to miss your posts.  No harm, no foul - welcome back.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea..how about those cigarettes.  What kind do you have and what kind of deal you going to give me???:biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jun 2, 2010)

I was serious when i said i was quitting.... I don't have any smokes and havent had any for DAYS!!!! I almost had one yesterday while stewing over what to do about my situation, but i am not giving up! I can't run to a pack of cigarettes every time i get a little stress in my life!


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 2, 2010)

We knew you'd be back!  

Next time you are ready to sell you're stuff again...


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 2, 2010)

I happy to hear you 're not selling off your stuff, you're a valuable resource to loose. But if you need to sell some of your stash that'll been fine with us, but keep your tools!!!!!. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome (back) to the Hotel Penifornia - you can check out anytime you want, but you can never leave!   :biggrin:


----------



## louie68 (Jun 2, 2010)

SO did you quick smoking??????????????????????????????????????????
I have a remote helicopter for sale>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wudnhed (Jun 2, 2010)

Ron, don't beat yourself up about anything right now.  You might be a little irritable and making decisions you wouldn't ordinarily consider because you trying to quit smoking.  I tried selling most of my stuff because I thought I didn't want to turn anymore.  The good Lord was watching out for me because only a few things sold.  As I stated in another thread yesterday, I revisited my pens and got inspired again, thank goodness I still have enough to mess around with.  If it's partly a matter economics, use what you have and avoid buying more.  I used to visit the classifieds regularly, I don't read them anymore, can't really justify it (sorry sellers).  Figure if I don't know about the great deals and beautiful blanks offered here, it won't hurt me :frown:.  Good Luck!


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't leave us. You are fun to have around. You don't hide anything.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2010)

As I said in the other thread, I hate to see someone sell off their tools. Glad you came to your senses!:biggrin:

Any chance you could connect with another installer and work under his insurance for awhile? 
I remember well how difficult it is for the little guy to keep a small business going. I was self-employed till I was 42. 
Did some floor installing for a time as well .... (double sided carpet knives are very sharp!!!) :redface:

Hope whatever happens it works out for you!


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 2, 2010)

Lenny, I am afraid to ask about the double sided knife.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Lenny, I am afraid to ask about the double sided knife.


 
Experience comes in all forms .... not all of them good! :biggrin:

Wasn't anything a duct tape bandage couldn't fix and luckily no blood on the carpet!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 2, 2010)

Ron, Glad your not sellin your stuff, (although I would have liked the Nova) any way go down an orange Faygo, sit back turn on the Posse and chill dude. I really hope things work out for you, I know the insurance thing is a big bite. Like some strange old British guy said one night "Everyone has his day and some days last longer than others"
 Not sure what he was smokin at the time but it must have been good!!!


----------



## greggas (Jun 2, 2010)

Ron, I am glad to read this note from you.  I do not know you but have enjoyed the energy you brought to IAP and felt bad for you when I read your posts yesterday.  Glad you are sticking around and you do not owe anyone an apology.  Enjoy


----------



## Billman (Jun 2, 2010)

What?!? You are changing your mind about selling your stuff?  How dare you!  I'd say that deserves 40 lashes with a wet micro mesh!

You made the right choice though.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 3, 2010)

whew! 

Glad to hear that i'm not the most un-popular person. 

About the knife,,, It is an "Orcon double edged razor carpet knife" It accepts some very nasty blades that are double sided double beveled razor blades. These things make a scalpel look like a pocket knife. (They make pretty good PC cane cutters, but they are pretty dangerous to handle) The nickname for this knife in the trade is "Bloody Mary" and she has ruined many fine carpets with blood stains! As Lenny pointed out, it is voodoo to bleed on the carpet, and there is only one way to fix a bloody mary cut.... Lotsa duck tape! Nothing else will stay in place through the action of installing rug. 


I think i am going to spend some time in the shop tonight. I am going to make a pen that i am hoping will spur my buddy Ernie to make a pen out of a blank i made for him... I can't post my pen till he posts his, so lets prod him along!!!


----------



## chriselle (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey quitter:wink:......where my next guitar lesson...:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm sure you posted about it, but I haven't seen it...

What are you doing to help you quit smoking? Patch? Lozenges? Gum? 

They all work great. I like the lozenges because you keep your mouth busy and can take them as often as you need. That's important when first quitting. Patches are harder to get over the initial couple weeks. 

I went through it myself. Several times. Found the lozenges were the trick, though I still fall off the wagon every so often. It's amazing that the desire and cravings stick with you for so long after you quit. Totally sucks. But every time you say "no" makes the next time a bit easier.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 3, 2010)

Stick to giving up smoking, if I managed to give up so can you, glad you are staying with penturning too as you would be missed on this forum!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Experience comes in all forms .... not all of them good! :biggrin:
> 
> Wasn't anything a duct tape bandage couldn't fix and luckily no blood on the carpet!


 
Experience is what you get when you don't get what you originally intended!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL... My dad always said "Experience comes disguised as HARD WORK!" 


I am quitting cold turkey. I like to do things the hard way... (And i cant afford all the fancy meds) It is hard, but i will do it!! i have confidence.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I am quitting cold turkey. I like to do things the hard way... (And i cant afford all the fancy meds) It is hard, but i will do it!! i have confidence.


 
That's what I did with beer almost 10 years ago. I really liked my beer but when I started having trouble with high blood pressure it no longer agreed with me. Kind of a shame 'cause drinking beer was one of the things I was REALLY good at!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 3, 2010)

They don't have alcohol patches, do they? That could be an awesome way to carry a buzz at work...


----------



## Chief Hill (Jun 3, 2010)

huh selling off everything, fight with the wife? Sounds like me.  Its all good buddy it happens glad you get to keep your hobby. 
Thanks to Larry T I get to keep on turning in lieu of selling everything.


----------



## markgum (Jun 3, 2010)

glad to see your sticking around.


----------

